# Maltese Mix, Chicago area



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Adoption info: Adopt a Dog








What a cutie! I played with her and walked her at the shelter. She loves to snuggle! I came into her kennel and she curled up in my lap right away. :wub: Then when I took her outside, she loved to romp around and roll in the grass.

She is such a sweetie. If you or someone you know around the Chicago area is looking to adopt a cute Maltese mix (probably poodle or bichon in there), come check her out!


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh she's adorable!!! Maybe a bichon mix, poodle mixes usually have curlyer hair(if that's even a word lol). Hope someone adopts her, I'm sure she'll be out of there quick!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Awww Christie - give her a sweet little kiss from me! There are a couple of folks at work who've been talking about small pups - I'll spread the word!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What precious little Dog and I hope that it won't be long that someone gives her a "furever" home. Looks so happy too!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww she's so sweet! Hope she finds a forever loving home soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So pretty! Big beautiful eyes!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*What a Sweetie Wish she was Mine. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> Adoption info: Adopt a Dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How and Where is the info Please send a link.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Iam so Sorry I See it Thank you for the Post Updated info will come later>Not Much there right Now?*


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Gahh I can't take the cuteness!!! And so darn close to me!!! Must....resist....cuteness...overload!!!!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

That was quick...she just got adopted :chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Christie - you know little white fluffies don't last long in Naperville! I'm anxious to get to work today because one of my coworkers told a friend about her - hoping that's where she went!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Someone will surely snap that sweetie up


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Christie - you know little white fluffies don't last long in Naperville! I'm anxious to get to work today because one of my coworkers told a friend about her - hoping that's where she went!


So very true!! :chili: I hope it was your co-worker's friend too!!


----------

